# "Audio configuration has changed.Must reinstall Soundmax".....?



## MyKobalt

Whenever I restart my computer, the first thing I see when my Vista 64bit loads the desktop is an error message saying "Your audio configuration has changed.You must reinstall Soundmax." This didn't happen when I first installed this new card. I've tried downloading the newest drivers and reinstalling everything, but I still get the error message. However, the sound works fine still. I have the Creative Labs Soundblaster Audidgy SE PCI card. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## jedagirl

I just had the same problem when I opened my Thinkpad today and my audio wasn't working. I'm not sure either why this happened, although I'm suspecting it's because of the windows update I allowed yesterday. Btw I'm on Windows XP SP2. What I did is I went to Start > Settings > Control Panel > System > Hardware > Device Manager then looked for SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio under Sound Video and Game controllers. I double clicked on it, and it said on the device status that "the device cannot start". Under device usage, I selected "Do not use this device in the current hardware profile (disable)" and then clicked on OK to close the Properties. I double clicked on it again and then selected "Use this device (enable)". My audio is now working. I haven't rebooted my machine yet but I think the prompt I got when I booted this up should be gone already.


----------



## DaRealMzGotti

i accidently deleted sound max and now have no sound on my computer... how do i get it back?


----------



## makinu1der2

DaRealMzGotti said:


> i accidently deleted sound max and now have no sound on my computer... how do i get it back?


Go to the manufacturer website and download the Audio Driver.


----------

